Ask HN: What's your favorite ruby HTTP client? - thinkingserious
======
yellowapple
I recently used the "rest-client" gem for a pet project of mine
([https://github.com/YellowApple/tldrb](https://github.com/YellowApple/tldrb),
if anyone's curious). Works quite well for simple use cases.

------
stevekemp
I've had a lot of success with `curb` gem.

It is used to run thousands of tests, via a local monitoring system we built:

[https://projects.bytemark.co.uk/projects/custodian/wiki](https://projects.bytemark.co.uk/projects/custodian/wiki)

------
hundunpao
httparty!

